# Raising fertility/older birds



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

G'day was just wondering if maybe there were some tricks to raising fertility in older birds? atm I've decided to wait for warmer weather (winters here are still rather warm) at present I've heard for cockbirds the use of Gonadatropin maybe of benefit, also I have a 7yo hen bird who's eggs look slightly questionable in that they are a little chalky? I am atm making use of vitamin supplement alternating with calcium supplements daily with the aim of removing dummy eggs in 2 mths? any suggestions would be greatly appreciated


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

The only other thing I can think of is they say vitamin E can help, some pigeon supplies sites sell it for that, I have no idea how much or how to give it, you may want to look it up. and make sure the feathers around the vent are short, other than giving them a peacful breeding area and a nest box and a nest bowl and nesting material and all the feed they need by leaving it out for them, Im not sure of any thing else you can do to fool mother nature.


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Yay 3rd times a charm the 7yo hen bird has hatched definately 1 youngster that I can see don't want to disrupt them too much but my fingers are crossed for 2 lil squeaks I'm convinced that warmer weather vitamins and calcium was of benefit  will post pics in a couple of days


----------

